# South East Ky Bee School Feb. 11th, 2012



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Still not to late to register for the South East Ky Bee School to be held Feb. 11th, 2012 here in McCreary County. Follow this link for inforamtion http://ces.ca.uky.edu/mccreary-files/Bee_School_2012.pdf


----------

